# Power heat press



## e.s173inc (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what paper do i use with the power heat press...
I got the wrong one..


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't know you had to get a specific paper for heat presses. I don't have a Power heat press, but the ones I do have, I use many brands of transfer paper.


----------



## e.s173inc (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome. Is your press manufactured by Power's? Is this one of those ebay heat presses? Lot of problems with them when I did a search on Google. 

What kind of problem are you having with the paper? They're dark shirt and light shirt papers. Light shirt you print in reverse image, and dark shirt print normal image. Do you have a teflon sheet?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Fred. What is a 'power' heat press? What paper are you using and for what type application?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I did a search on google for it, and it showed a bunch of threads of people buying from a foreign company and a few complaints.


----------

